# News & Current Events > U.S. Political News >  Ron Paul : Anything But Full Disclosure is Unacceptable!

## qwerty

YouTube - Ron Paul : Anything But Full Disclosure is Unacceptable!

http://www.reddit.com/r/Libertarian/...disclosure_is/

----------


## shenlu54

I have just translated this article into Chinese,this is the Chinese version: http://www.yeeyan.com/articles/view/82893/65408

----------


## purplechoe

> I have just translated this article into Chinese,this is the Chinese version: http://www.yeeyan.com/articles/view/82893/65408

----------


## Bruno

> I have just translated this article into Chinese,this is the Chinese version: http://www.yeeyan.com/articles/view/82893/65408


Very cool!  

     上周一份新的审计美联储法案被提交到了参议院。一些支持我的法案H.R.1207和参议院同伴法案S.  604的议员对此有些恼火，不过这要看你怎么想了，这份新议案并不能对我们的努力构成大的威胁。

     经济正处于风雨飘摇之中，人民也在寻找答案，不仅因为银行里失去的储蓄，不仅因为生活中失去的房产，而是因  为我们所面临的众多问题，联邦储备银行和它驾驭经济的权力已经引起了人民的关注：这导致国会面临了许多政治  压力。随着众议院里所有的共和党人和超过半数的民主党人在法案上联署了他们的名字，H.R.1207已经获  得了极大的两党支持。

     对华盛顿的政客们来说，不支持这份法案背后的原则会是相当愚蠢的，因为他们许诺要促进公开与透明。一个人怎  么能够当面信誓旦旦的要求政府更加透明化和公开化，而转身却为联邦储备银行的秘密状态辩护呢？

    不管怎样，依然有非常强大的反对力量阻止着H.R.1207法案的发展，而且在事情了结之前，削弱这份法案  的努力会持续增加。好消息是华盛顿已经做出了回应，把联邦储备银行摆上了台面。所有忧国忧民的美国人民需要  通过不断明确我们需要什么和不需要什么来保持对华盛顿的压力。

     人们主要担心国会在利用H.R.1207法案进行某种形式的夺权。国会在主宰银行利率或货币供应增长方面不  会比联邦储备银行做的更好，原因完全相同：国会并不是自由市场。任何由人组成的秘密组织，不管他们多么聪明  ，受到多么良好的教育，也无法取代市场的智慧。

----------

